# who has the best emperor scorpion setup?



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

who has the best setup on here? post some pics plz i need info before i go out n buy, no prize for the winner but the satisfaction you are the best lol:no1:
oh and can u tell me anything setup realted really, hides, substrate, heating, live food and were to buy, everything


----------



## craig5525 (Dec 21, 2008)

this is my one for my two got about 5-6 hides viv is 30x12x15 hope ya like :lol2:








*


















*


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

its great how do you keep humidty up? and i love the skull very indiana jones lol


----------



## craig5525 (Dec 21, 2008)

just misting it every day really i usually put a pot of water under the heat lamp if im going away for a while so it brings up the humidity


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

i dint think they have a heat light is it one of them red ones?


----------



## craig5525 (Dec 21, 2008)

i use a ceramic heat lamp for day and a heat mat for night temp


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

oh rite thank you is the ceramic heat lamp bright?


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

any more?


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

ceramics dont emit any light.


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

well the judges have reached a decison and congratualtions to craig5525. well done


----------



## craig5525 (Dec 21, 2008)

yay i win :no1:.. id likee to thank the following mum dad god ah forget it :lol2:


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

lol u can tell u prepaired that speech.


----------

